# snow blowers and the ramps you use



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

Looking to add a snow blower to the arsenal this year and wanted to know what you guys use for ramps. I have a 09 ford f250 reg cab (dont have the height from tailgate to pavement atm) and wanted to know what would work the best. Probably going to get a 24 or 26" blower to clear walk ways as everyone asks if I can shovel the walks as well and it seems to determine if I get the job or not. So what type of ramp should I be looking for? I know safe doesnt mean quickest to set up/take down but maybe a full minute designated to getting the blower up n down? Not looking to take a spill or have the blower fall.

also what do you guys think for blowers? Ariens? Steel shoot a must? Agakn this would b used for walk ways.


----------



## Aod services (Jun 14, 2013)

Looking to do the same , I'll keep watch for answers !


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I adding one but I don't think I will use a ramp My Flat beds are high I was thinking a swing hoist with a electric winch The truck will be using will have a hitch spreader and bags of Icemelt So the front will be open. That's the plan but everybody knows 80% time plan never works.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Harbor freight has some good ones.I use the alum. bi-fold,can't beat the price. Works well for my 2 stage ariens, http://www.harborfreight.com/automo...rcycle////Ramps&RequestData=CA_CategoryExpand


----------



## erebus (Feb 16, 2007)

Look into a single stage blower. They do a great job and are a lot easier to load and unload. With that said. I have used my aluminum bi-fold atv ramps that I purchased at Lowes. I like that they have the ladder rungs, which I feel helps keep the blower from sliding when coverd with snow.
John


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

This is what I've used for my 2 stage ariens blower and my quad. Works we'll, folds realitively flat under my quad and is plenty long and strong enough.

http://www.motosport.com/dirtbike/p...m_medium=cpc&gclid=CJzy2pSajboCFUOe4Aod-n8ATA

Matt


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

erebus;1652051 said:


> Look into a single stage blower. They do a great job and are a lot easier to load and unload. With that said. I have used my aluminum bi-fold atv ramps that I purchased at Lowes. I like that they have the ladder rungs, which I feel helps keep the blower from sliding when coverd with snow.
> John


Yes single stage blower are easy to load I look at biggest one you can buy and I can still pick it up by hand I may go that route to but I'm still buying a 2 stage blower to have on hand


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i use a reciever type platform with its own ramp on it and works really good to load and unload snowblower from.
mine fits up to a 32" wide . only thing to remember its back there when plowing with the truck ,plus back up camera
works good to see how close backing up to objects behind you.


----------



## ducnut (Oct 22, 2013)

perrysee;1652419 said:


> i use a reciever type platform with its own ramp on it and works really good to load and unload snowblower from.


You mentioned them and I did a quick search. I'm going to go that route.

http://www.discountramps.com/trailer-hitch-rack.htm

http://www.discountramps.com/hitch-cargo-basket.htm


----------



## Valk (Sep 6, 2011)

Ducnut,
I have one of those ramps brand new in the box. Never used do to health reasons. If you are interested, let me know. Maybe we can work something out.

Valk


----------



## ducnut (Oct 22, 2013)

Valk;1655415 said:


> Ducnut,
> I have one of those ramps brand new in the box. Never used do to health reasons. If you are interested, let me know. Maybe we can work something out.
> 
> Valk


Whew! I'm guessing the shipping would be scary.


----------



## Valk (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, shipping would be an issue. Just threw it out there, ya never know.


----------



## ducnut (Oct 22, 2013)

Valk;1656145 said:


> Yeah, shipping would be an issue. Just threw it out there, ya never know.


I live in 62568 zip code, if you want to check shipping. I can't PM you, as I don't have enough posts. You can call me at two one seven-eight two seven-six two nine five.

The one you have is the basket style that's shown here?


----------



## Valk (Sep 6, 2011)

Ducnut, I was out of town this past weekend, just now catching up. I will check out the shipping and let you know what I find out.


----------



## ducnut (Oct 22, 2013)

Valk;1657450 said:


> Ducnut, I was out of town this past weekend, just now catching up. I will check out the shipping and let you know what I find out.


No worries. Thank you.


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

Where in PA are you,i may be interested if its still available


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

rebert;1658904 said:


> Where in PA are you,i may be interested if its still available


here is one I seen on Ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/DELUXE-HITC...Parts_Accessories&hash=item485c299940&vxp=mtr


----------



## Valk (Sep 6, 2011)

Ducnut,
I checked into shipping to your area, It was more than half the cost of carrier itself.  Don't think that will work.


----------



## Valk (Sep 6, 2011)

Rebert,
I am in Montgomery county near Pottstown.


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

how much are you asking for it? im in bucks co, live in warminster work in langhorne


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

This aluminum one is the same price or cheaper than the steel choices http://www.harborfreight.com/automo...ity-wheelchair-and-scooter-carrier-67599.html


----------



## ducnut (Oct 22, 2013)

Valk;1659010 said:


> Ducnut,
> I checked into shipping to your area, It was more than half the cost of carrier itself.  Don't think that will work.


No problem. Thanks!


----------



## Valk (Sep 6, 2011)

reibert, $165.00 picked up. Still new in the box, model UCC500 like in the previous post with link. Leaving out of town on Thursday. You can reach me at 610 three zero six- four six eight - nine. Call or text if interested.
thanks


----------

